# Balding shingles



## moleksy (6 mo ago)

This is a 1 year old roof and some shingles are already going bald does anyone know why this is happening this is on the front of the house and nowhere else and its only a couple of them.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like mechanical damage, likely happened during install. Took awhile for the granules to fall off. No real worries if it's just a few spots


----------

